# A Poem To Say Goodbye To Your Equine Friend (get ready to cry!)



## QH Gunner

That definitely made me teary. What a beautiful poem!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal

Yep. you did it--made me well up.
Tyke-RIP, 1998
Toma-RIP, 2003
Trogdor ("Merry Boys Hart")-RIP, 2008
Corporal-RIP, 2009
Ro Go Bar-RIP, 2009
ALL my best horses, best friends, gone on for my family who has passed on, too, to enjoy in heaven.


----------



## RockandRide

That was so weet...tears.


----------



## JamieLeighx

I feel the tears coming on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shiningjewel

I absolutely love this, and I have been looking for a good goodbye poem .. I want to print this!! 

It made me so sad


----------



## Ashley at Rivermont

I'm glad you all liked it! I found it in some magazine years ago, and it said the author was "unknown". I would like to get it printed up and frame it in honor of my babies I have lost, that took half my heart with them when they went!


----------



## Cowgirlali

So sweet!


----------

